# Samyang's New 7.5mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-Eye Lens



## Jurego (Feb 23, 2011)

Samyang showed a new 7.5mm f/3.5 UMC fish-eye lens prototype for Micro Four Thirds at Focus on Imaging Show (UK). The lens provides a viewing angle of 180°.

Learn more here


----------



## globalactone (Mar 26, 2007)

That thing's tiny!

I'll admit at i'm not familiar with the optic quality of samyang, but I don't know if i'd trust this company yet.


----------



## z2000000 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow! Maybe it is as good as Canon L. It has a red stripe too!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

As a micro four thirds shooter, I'm definitely intrigued. The Panasonic fisheye is a bit too expensive for me, given that I wouldn't likely use it a whole lot. This one, if ~$300 and not too heavy, could be a fun piece of gear at a justifiable cost.

As for optical quality, never used any Samyang lenses personally, but I hear their reputation is steadily improving.


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

I can vouch for Samyangs quality. I have the 85mm f1.4 and it is AMAZING!! And I am not just saying that cause I don't have good lenses, I do, like the 180mm 2.8, 50mm 1.8, the Samyang easily matches the quality of my Nikkor lenses, and has the best bokeh of any save for my 180mm but it needs space. I would assume that this fisheye would be the same.


----------

